# REVUE THOMMEN Watches with Date Automatic and ALTILAND/BAROMETER



## sswdealers (Aug 16, 2016)

this is really damn beautiful and have special feature Altimeter in the watch. i feel like blessed to have this watch.

Reference 7610001


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

That's interesting, is it a barometer inside or a compass?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sswdealers (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes i have clicked the video its really good


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi again

Thanks for posting the link, not convinced it's a barometer/altimeter feature, pretty sure it's a compass.

Perhaps someone with more knowledge of these features can confirm?

Nevertheless, an interesting timepiece from a renowned manufacturer.

Alan


----------



## sswdealers (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes me to Convinced. i got the reference from amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Altimeter-Automatic-Revue-Thommen-7610001/dp/B001GCTT26


----------



## sswdealers (Aug 16, 2016)

ok now got it it comes with two sets,

http://www.swisstime.ch/en-watches-REVUE-THOMMEN-Altiland-a300146.html










and this


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Brilliant Watches I owned one a few years back Njoy


----------



## sswdealers (Aug 16, 2016)

ohhh is this watch usually come with two sets(altimeter and barometer)? or should need to pay extra for both meters


----------

